# United Nations



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Paul D." <pdanku@home.com>* on *Fri, 3 Dec 1999 20:26:26 -0500*
Hello,
         I‘m hoping you can help me. I am in search of some United 
Nations Memorabilia. I am interested in a gold or silver mans ring or a 
good watch. In general, anything that is UN !
         I am a former peacekeeper and wish I had some sort of 
memorabilia.
Cpl. Paul Danku          
pdanku@home.com       
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hello,
I‘m hoping you can help me. I am in search of some United Nations 
Memorabilia. I
am interested in a gold or silver mans ring or a good watch. In general, 
anything that is UN !
I am a former peacekeeper and wish I had some sort of 
memorabilia.
Cpl. Paul
Danku 
pdanku@home.comnbs
p
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

